# Bathing senior GSDs



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Shasta hasn't been able to reach anything but her paws, arms, and tail to clean her self for the past few years now. I clean her up with baby wipes after she does her duty but I really don't give her baths very often, maybe 3-4 times a year(she hates them). She's pretty clean and just mostly stays inside and sleeps but I'm wondering if I shouldn't bathe her more since she's so old. What has everyone else done with their seniors when they get too old to wash themselves?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, your Shasta "Pasta" is 15 years-old! That is wonderful! The spot cleaning with the baby wipes is a good idea. I used them on my Aussie and Husky. I also used a spray shampoo for the particulary dirty parts. Other than that, I brushed them daily and do the same with Sting. They enjoy it as a massage and I think also helps the circulation.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't wash a dog unless it was necessary such as remove offending odor or if they got into something nasty.

Sounds to me like your current process is working well. I'd let it go at that.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I'll have to try the spray shampoo on her she's due for a good spring cleaning bath. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Currently my 12-1/2 year old boy, Slider, is fighting a combination of Cauda Equina and DM ... I have him professionally groomed at the kennel I've been using since before he was born. They take TLC with him, and now that he's got mega mobility problems, it takes two people to wash and groom him ... one to hold him up and the other to do the actual grooming. He comes out looking like a king and smelling fresh and clean. It costs more than a regular GSD getting groomed, but the peace of mind is well worth the extra cost!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I continued to bathe Heidi once a month, but she wasn't as old as your dog. Towards the end, I had to lift her into the tub. I had a rubber skid free bath mat that I put in the tub so she wouldn't slip. I tried to get the bath done as quick as possible because it became difficult for her to stand that long and she would never sit down. I think she appreciated being clean and smelling good.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Max, my lab, was almost 14 when he died. I have a groomer that I really like, not only because she does a good job, but because she loves animals and is very kind. I would always tell her when I took him in "Do the best you can but if he needs to lie down or you can't get certain spots because he is too tired, don't worry about it." I trusted her judgment and she has never let me down. We also used a ramp to get him to get him in and out of the car or sometimes someone who was strong enough would lift him in and out. We had a ramp, too, for in and out of the house and a harness/sling to support his back legs. But even so, I did not take Max in for grooming real often, I still worried that it was too hard on him. Once, I used one of those groomers who come to the house but I didn't care for it too much.


----------

